# Jane Slicer-Smith pattern



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I started this sweater for me, but my dear sil saw it when I was half way up the back and that was the end of that. It now belongs to her. Here she is modeling the finished product. Oh well, I can always make it again, right?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

No wonder she wanted it. It is beautiful and so is she.
Wishing you both a Happy New Year.

Looked at some of her other patterns. They are outstanding and your knitting really shows off her design.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> No wonder she wanted it. It is beautiful and so is she.
> Wishing you both a Happy New Year.


Thank you. Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful cardigan ~ lovely colour. No wonder your SIL wanted it xx


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

No wonder she wanted it. Its beautiful! Now onto making yourself one.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

missmolly said:


> That is a beautiful cardigan ~ lovely colour. No wonder your SIL wanted it xx


Thanks.....Hey, my mom was from Liverpool


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Sis is SO lucky to have you--and her lovely new sweater!! It's a great color for her and the fit is impeccable. You really should make another for yourself, though. It's a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

She really does look hot in it. It is beautiful and yes you need to make one for you.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

pattibe said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > That is a beautiful cardigan ~ lovely colour. No wonder your SIL wanted it xx
> ...


Whereabouts in Liverpool did your Mum live?


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

There is no wondering as to why she wanted it. You did a fantastic job on this sweater. Beautiful.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!CAN i BE YOUR SIL????


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

pattibe said:


> I started this sweater for me, but my dear sil saw it when I was half way up the back and that was the end of that. It now belongs to her. Here she is modeling the finished product. Oh well, I can always make it again, right?


That is terrible!!! You should have said, "This is for me. I'll try to make you one after I finish mine!" So much work.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your (her) sweater is stunning! What a lucky SIL she is. I am sure it was given with lots of love and can't wait to see the next one, this time for you! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

stellar sweater. i would love to make one of these too.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's gorgeous! I would have tried to snag it, too!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow! That is a beautiful sweater!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

jlschulke said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> > I started this sweater for me, but my dear sil saw it when I was half way up the back and that was the end of that. It now belongs to her. Here she is modeling the finished product. Oh well, I can always make it again, right?
> ...


I wish I had a nickel for every sweater that I "made for me" that ended up as a gift. But, ya know, if someone appreciates all the work and love that goes into the effort and is happy to get it, then I am happy, and what the heck, I can always do it again. Onward and Upward, right?


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. You did a fine job!!


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous...and the color is beautiful on her.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful color choice and sweater


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

You did an excellent job knitting this challenging sweater. I hope you sil enjoys the sweater and spreads the work about your knitting talents to the many who will admire this work-of-art sweater.

Purlie Girl


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

What a fabulous sweater! The fit is amazing, enjoy!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunning sweater! I love it and the wonderful color and the pattern is so special. Thanks for sharing the picture. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Face it! You can't blame her especially if she has no clue on how to make such a beautiful sweater! Wish I was your SIL!! When you make your sweater use a color she doesn't like!!! LOL!!


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Just stunning-No other word for your beautiful work!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Well done..


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No wonder your SIL took it away from you! That is awesome looking and all that work! Wow!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Its $131.00 for the kit. Can the pattern be brought separately?


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

That is stunning! Beautiful work.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Your SIL is very lucky to have you as a SIL, the sweater is beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful aran,no wonder your SIL wanted it,your work is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, what fantastic knitting, great job !!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is gorgeous, no wonder your SIL wanted it, is it available as just the pattern anywhere.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's beautiful. I think you should do one for yourself, but I'll bet it was an enormous amount of work. Just lovely.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

No wonder she coveted it 'tis beautiful!


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

The sweater is beautiful and so is your generous knitters heart.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

That is beautiful work you are a gifted knitter. I love the shape and colour, wow you are very generous to give away such hard work and a beautiful piece. I usually just give away scarves gloves and hats, although I did give my sister a sweater that I spent a lot of time on once because it looked way better on her than me.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

No wonder your SIL snaffled it, it's beautiful.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Very pretty sweater! You did a great job!!!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

It's lovely, both the design and your knitting. Pity I don't think I would have the patience to knit such complicated stitches. Was it difficult?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

very pretty sweater Keep knitting til you have one for yourself too


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Where can I find the pattern? It is lovely!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! Both the sweater and your SIL are just gorgeous! I can see why she wanted it so!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

This is lovely, I don't blame her for liking it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

it is beautiful,you must really love her.


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

love the sweater and the colour, looks like it was made for sil as it fits and suits her so well.

Now it is your turn, you deserve one, what a kind sil you are I,m sure she will treasure it.
Big question, will you go for the same colour or have you another shade in mind? after all you chose that shade for you, would love to see your 2nd one.


----------



## Tcommeau (Jan 12, 2012)

It's beautiful! I love the detail.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I can certainly understand why she'd love it! Lovin' the splits at the bottom!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

No wonder she wants it. Lovely work!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is one beautiful sweater!!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater, love the color.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

wow! No wonder she wanted it. This sweater is beautiful! And a super job knitting! I also love the color! Enjoy doing it again for yourself. (Do you have any more sisters? Hide it when they come over.)


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Your SIL is a lucky lady! The sweater is gorgeous. What a beautiful gift.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Me, too??? Awesome sweater!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I have just looked at her website and can't see that pattern but others are abour $40 in Australia!!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Can I be your SIL??


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice lovely work


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Double wow! You must make it again!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Its a beautiful cardigan.It looks so good on your lucky SIL. Lovely work .


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

That's looks like an extremely huge amount of work! So pretty and I love the color. You're a dear to give it away!


----------



## patmoe (Dec 12, 2012)

Gorgeous. No wonder she wanted it. I want one too!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, just beautiful!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That looks really lovely. Love the colour as well :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

A beautiful sweater!!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty. some people mentioned a site to see her patterns. can you share the site? found her site she has some beautiful work


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

That's beautiful.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

knitpick said:


> very pretty. some people mentioned a site to see her patterns. can you share the site?


http://www.sigknit.com/

Some lovely patterns on there, most are kits tho.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

she looks stunning in it. You did a great job!!!!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow,its so beautiful!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty! thanks for sharing.


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

A beautiful piece of work!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is a work of art. No wonder she wanted it.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

Can I be your SIL? That's a gorgeous sweater, so intricate of design. I would love one too. You are a very giving person to give that sweater away.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am speechless! How can I describe this sweater!??? I must say I'd love to knit one. I can't imagine doing so, however. The little popcorn stitches intimidate me as we'll as keeping track of the rows!!! The color is perfect too! Thanks for sharing this. BTW, your SIL looks to be about my size..... :lol:


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Lovely sweater for a lovely lady.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

gk said:


> I am speechless! How can I describe this sweater!??? I must say I'd love to knit one. I can't imagine doing so, however. The little popcorn stitches intimidate me as we'll as keeping track of the rows!!! The color is perfect too! Thanks for sharing this. BTW, your SIL looks to be about my size..... :lol:


Well, let me just get out my needles :lol:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Just went to the website and the pattern is $40 australian. Pretty expensive I say. Unless the conversion to dollars is amazing.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

It is beautiful, I love the color and the sizing is so good.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

knitpick said:


> very pretty. some people mentioned a site to see her patterns. can you share the site? found her site she has some beautiful work


This particular sweater can be found in a Trendsetter Yarns "leaflet", but is was designed by Jane Slicer-Smith and is shown in either a vest or a sweater with sleeves. Obviously, I perfer the cardigan version. Ms. Smith also has a book out called Colors of Australia, Swing, Swagger, Drape which has some eye popping, amazing works of art. I took her class inmitered knitting when she was in Long Beach last year at my LYS. She is one talented lady! Go to knittingUniverse.com/SwingSwaggerDrape


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmmmm. Your SIL has good taste, no wonder she wanted it. Looks like I need to check out Jane Slicer-Smith patterns. An absolutely gorgeous sweater. Congrats to you on your work.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful, and the color really shows off your stitches! :thumbup:


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

A beautiful sweater and a lovely lady wearing it. Definitely make one for yourself. I love it.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a gorgeous sweater!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

hide your project next time


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous! It was very kind of you to give it to your sil.
It looks great on her!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh so beautiful! She is some lucky sister to have you in her life.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful Sweater! Lucky SIL!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

You are generous beyond words. That is a stunning sweater and the color is gorgeous. She must be a very special SIL to give her this creation just because she asked for it. Now, you have to promise that you will knit it again for yourself.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

A beautiful lady wearing a gorgeous sweater! How kind of you to let her have it. I know she will wear it with pride.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

That is simply gorgeous! I'm afraid you were far nicer than I would have been - I'd have told her the next one was hers!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You have made a very beautiful sweater and you are a generous person to gift it to your sil.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Exquisite sweater, perfect colors!! That was so generous of you to give her your sweater. How wonderful that she appreciates your excellent work. I would definitely be working on one for me! Thanks for posting your photos.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

So gorgeous. Congrats. And, make one for YOURSELF. Wish I had a SIL like you!


----------



## Carolknitsalot (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater! You do beautiful work! Must make one for yourself so you can enjoy wearing it!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful, great fit too, youu did a good job.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

isnt that a nice pattern beautiful work


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and ur SIL wears it well as she is lovely too.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Really Beautiful!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

My goodness - who would spend $40 for a pattern? Anyone out there??


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, wish I was your sister. What an incredible sweater. You did a fantastic job knitting it, and it looks great on your sister. She's rockin' it in those jeans and beautiful silver hair.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

I can see why she wanted the sweater. It's absolutely gorgeous. Well, now that you've made one, #2 should be a breeze, heh, heh, heh . . . , You can make yours from the same or different yarn; embellish it however you like, even with a pretty pin. If you don't make one for yourself, I believe you'll regret it. It's a treat that you've shared it with all of us. Thank you so much.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A really very pretty cardigan, and so expertly done...if you need another SIL, I am available, but I wouldn't look half as good in this sweater as your SIL does.....beautiful work.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Stunning! Beautiful work!


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! Do you have any more brothers?


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

That is one beautiful piece of work!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous knitting and wonderful color with her hair!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a really nice pattern and a terrific color - I can see why she wanted it. How nice of you to give it to her!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

It's beautiful and the stitches are unique.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

How very pretty!


----------



## lydican (Oct 4, 2011)

just beautiul and so is the color. Definitely make one for yourself


----------



## moonstonechicken (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness..what lovely work..do you sell your patterns? Why did I even ask! I only wish I could knit like you do..looking at whats in my hands now..and looking at yours..it looks like I knit with my teeth!


----------



## chrisheskin (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW! WOW! WOW! I want to be your SIL too.
Happy New Year everyone. x


----------



## chrisheskin (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW! WOW! WOW! I want to be your SIL too.
Happy New Year everyone. x


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow that's stunning you have a very lucky sil. Love the colour.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful jumper. No wonder your sil liked it so much that she wanted it. Now you have an excuse to make yourself one as well.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful and how lovely that you gave it to your sister-in-law.


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! That is beautiful   :thumbup:


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would want it too! Lucky lady to have you for a SIL


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous,Just the sort of pattern I would like to get my teeth into  :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pattibe said:


> I started this sweater for me, but my dear sil saw it when I was half way up the back and that was the end of that. It now belongs to her. Here she is modeling the finished product. Oh well, I can always make it again, right?


That is a lovely sweater and does look very nice on your SIL but you must make one for yourself too.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater! SIL is lucky to have such a generous person in her life. Now make one for yourself and keep it no matter who admires it. Sometimes, we just have to say NO and keep something LOL...like I don't give away my knitted treasures all the time too!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

No wonder why she wanted that one! It is a beautiful color, and is so very well done...she will get lots of compliments on it, I bet.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments and compliments. For those who asked, unfortunately, I do not have any more unmarried brothers, but you are all welcome to be my sil's - I am just not going to make you this sweater. It was fun and I know you will enjoy making it for yourself. I plan on making it again, but my wip's and ufo's are piling up. Almost done with the Kathy Zimmerman cardi on the cover of the current issue of Interweave. And a beaded pullover by Lily Chin. I am making them for me, but when they are done....who knows???


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater! It's like something I'd see in the Vogue Knitting magazine. This advanced beginner looks at all the talent and craftswomanship that went into your knitting and says, "Bravo!" I'm inspired to try something a bit more challenging on my next venture.

Kudos to you!

Purlie Girl


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Purlie Girl said:


> What a beautiful sweater! It's like something I'd see in the Vogue Knitting magazine. This advanced beginner looks at all the talent and craftswomanship that went into your knitting and says, "Bravo!" I'm inspired to try something a bit more challenging on my next venture.
> 
> Kudos to you!
> 
> Purlie Girl


GO FOR IT!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

transdolly said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!CAN i BE YOUR SIL????


Me first, me first! Ha ha


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That is so beautiful. No wonder she wanted it. You will have to knit in secret next time or it will surely happen again.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so pretty. Love the color and pattern. rlmayknit


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Sumacsew said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. I'm from Milwaukee


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Sumacsew said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful!
> ...


Hmmm, maybe I'm your SIL too!

Love it here, have been here over 30 years.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater, no wonder she bagged it, and the color suits her perfectly. I don't think I would have been able to part with it!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Well it been said before but I will say it again Beautiful. so much work to it and detail.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater, great job. Your sister in law is stunning.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I took one of Jane's classes at Vogue Knitting in Chicago. She was excellent. She really understands womens bodies and how to fit clothing perfectly. It shows in her designs and patterns


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater, no wonder she wanted it. What a wonder piece of knitting. :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucky SIL to have such a talented SIL. It does look beautiful on her. I hope we will also see you wearing yours in the future.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

pattibe said:


> I started this sweater for me, but my dear sil saw it when I was half way up the back and that was the end of that. It now belongs to her. Here she is modeling the finished product. Oh well, I can always make it again, right?


All I can say is "To thine ownself be true". I would have kept it and tell your SIL that you will make her one when you have time.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> > I started this sweater for me, but my dear sil saw it when I was half way up the back and that was the end of that. It now belongs to her. Here she is modeling the finished product. Oh well, I can always make it again, right?
> ...


I am with you 100%. You can read my reply to her on this page.
DeeDee


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very beautiful, I am not surprised she liked it


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

First I had to pull my jaw off the ground, and then I had to fan myself, because that is one of the most spectacular hand knitted sweaters I have ever seen!!!! You are the Queen of the Cable! Wow. I would love to be able to knit something like that so exquisitely. Maybe someday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely sweater--nice pattern and so well done.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater you did a very nice job on it. Now that it is done and your sister claimed it, you will know how your's will look


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

You were more than generous! It is truly a beautiful sweater, OI hope you do another for yourself!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Sumacsew said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> > Sumacsew said:
> ...


Well, to be honest, I was born there, but my parents moved to California when I was 4. I still remember our brick house and sledding down the hill and into the street in the winters. Looking out of my second story bedroom window and watching it snow.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful work. You are so very talented.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

beautiful work- but draw the line on what you are willing to give her>>> I have a sis that just has to have everything I have>>>>now I say nothing-show nothing-just wear it when I feel like it-
That's just my experience>>>


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Pick up the marbles lady! You win! That is the most extroardinary sweater I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!~
I hope you enter it in a Fair. I Knitted once and
borrowed it back for an entry and it won 1st place.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

10Jean said:


> Pick up the marbles lady! You win! That is the most extroardinary sweater I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!~
> I hope you enter it in a Fair. I Knitted once and
> borrowed it back for an entry and it won 1st place.


That's a good idea, Unfortunately, my sil lives in San Diego, about 110 miles from me so we only see each other 3 or 4 times a year. I would probably have to drive down there to get it; my brother is just too busy with his cactus club.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow that is just superb! I would have wanted it too!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful, so is your sister and you are very generous!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. You must have a heart of gold; I doubt that I could have parted with that sweater!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

stevieland said:


> First I had to pull my jaw off the ground, and then I had to fan myself, because that is one of the most spectacular hand knitted sweaters I have ever seen!!!! You are the Queen of the Cable! Wow. I would love to be able to knit something like that so exquisitely. Maybe someday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Pattibe has just joined our forum and may not know what high praise this is coming from stevieland, the absolute queen of shawl design...between the two magnificent talents of you both, i feel like a needlecraft wannabee. 
Pattibe, your sweater is so very beautiful!! Well done...Take a minute to go to stevieland's web page and look at her awesome lace shawl's (that one day i may venture to attempt)...cables & lace, lace & cables...in my dreams  Lynn
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Oops...i just went back to look at THE sweater (drool) again and noticed pattibe joined in Feb of this year...i don't know why i'd thought it was Jan...anyway...apologies for assuming you weren't aware of the wonder of steviland. My error, but the praise is still warranted for both of you


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

alwaysforyou said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > First I had to pull my jaw off the ground, and then I had to fan myself, because that is one of the most spectacular hand knitted sweaters I have ever seen!!!! You are the Queen of the Cable! Wow. I would love to be able to knit something like that so exquisitely. Maybe someday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks. I have made her Holbrook shawl twice and already given s Christmas gifts. Next on the list is her Wilshire. I already downloaded the pattern


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and lovely workmanship! I can see why your SIL coveted it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Pattibe, how long did it take you to knit the sweater?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

gk said:


> Pattibe, how long did it take you to knit the sweater?


Well, since I was working on another project at the same time, I would say about 12 weeks, start to finish.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Breathtaking!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

pattibe said:


> gk said:
> 
> 
> > Pattibe, how long did it take you to knit the sweater?
> ...


You are a master knitter for sure! Twelve months would be more like it for me. Can't wait to see more projects you knit! What inspiration!!


----------



## grammieroberta (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful knitting, beautiful sweater, and beautiful model...
oh, and also beautiful color!


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Would you post your sweater photos again, please? So sorry I deleted and can not find again!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

reikiknitter said:


> Would you post your sweater photos again, please? So sorry I deleted and can not find again!


Go to page 1 on this thread and you should find it there.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

gk said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> > gk said:
> ...


Ah yes, but I am retired, so side from practicing my violin and working out (every day for brain and physical health), I knit. It is my relaxation. I have yet, however, to master knitting in the movie theater. Other than that, I never go anywhere without my precious knitting.


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

Wish you were my SIL I"d love to come visit you. maybe you have the next sweater finished. Happy New Year ALL It is -1.7 Fahrenheit here in Vale Oregon


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow, such a gorgeous sweater!!! It looks wonderful on your SIL!!! Exquisite pattern, color and knitting!!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

pattibe said:


> gk said:
> 
> 
> > pattibe said:
> ...


I too am retired but what with housework and hubby wanting to go out all the time there's never enough time to sit and knit, mores the pity


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

riggy said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> > gk said:
> ...


1. Get a housekeeper

2. Get a hubby who loves woodworking.

We do go for a 7 to 8 mile hike every week in Laguna Canyon, but he drives (about 35 min. from our house) and I knit.

Life is good !


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Lucky Lucky you :thumbup:


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for helping me to navigate on the computer. I appreciate that!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yes I can see why your sister wanted it, its a work of art, wish I could knit like that.


----------



## Ettabetta (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the color too.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I want one too!! LOL I can see why she wanted it. You did a fantastic job on it. Gorgeous sweater. Lucky SIL


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

pattibe said:


> riggy said:
> 
> 
> > pattibe said:
> ...


Well, you have inspired me to dig out the Paton leaflet I ordered a few years ago from Patternworks. I hope to get yarn tomorrow from a LYS when I go with my neighbor for some help and shopping. Now I need to think about color....then I'll agonize over getting the correct size.....how to keep track of the rows....BUT I have lots of suggestions from the lovely ladies on KP! I will definitely put the lifeline to work! :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a marvelous sweater. Love the color too. I know your sil will enjoy wearing it and get many compliments.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

It really is beautiful, I just realised that Jane Slicer-smith has her studio quite close to me. I understand that she runs classes hmmm. I did meet her quite some time ago at a craft fair. All of her designs are spectacular, most do come in kits, not cheap but truly a work of art.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

What a lucky SIL!! It does make you feel proud when you see her in it,I'm sure. Now it's your turn....


----------

